# What is your



## jfarnsworth (Aug 4, 2003)

other hobbies besides the Martial Arts?

For me it's weight lifting, chess, and anything cardio vascular I can do. I like to watch the WWE, with a few other comedies here and there. :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 4, 2003)

I play Warhammer 40k, and I make indie Films with "Unclean Studios" (No thats NOT Porn)  I used to have a cable access show.  But that was years ago...

I also enjoy tooling around on my Motorcycle...


----------



## Shodan (Aug 4, 2003)

Besides martial arts, I like to kayak, snow ski, swim, rollerblade, mtn. bike and boogie board.  I also like to camp, hike- ah, just about anything in the outdoors!!  I have also recently taken up scrapbooking for my sons pictures......other than all of this, I like spending time with my family, my husband, our little son (17 months), our dog, our two cats.  I like watching movies and listening to music too- oh, and reading a good book!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 4, 2003)

I still do TKD, Tai Chi, some running and lift.

I like to read, and watch the "Law & Order Series.(All 3 of them)

Staying one step ahead of the IKKO!


----------



## redfang (Aug 4, 2003)

Besides MA, I run and weight train, tho I look at all of the fitness stuff as tying into MA, I love to read, mostly Sci Fi and Fantasy and Nonfiction, but not limited to those. I like to write fiction (tho I've been somewhat slacking in that respect.) I play RPGs (the old fashioned way mostly, with people and dice and lots of paper.) I also like to camp and fish and such.


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

I like to hunt and fish.  I also like to go hiking with Tess.  We watch a lot of movies on DVD.  Reading is a top hobby with us both!


----------



## OULobo (Aug 5, 2003)

Music, motorcycle, road trips, bars, roleplay, weapons collecting, reading fantasy/sci fi, comics (make mine marvel), PC games, pet polecat, SCUBA, worthless (according to my fiancee) trivia, wine, horseback rides, EBAY, swimming, toons, rehabing my knee, STRONG BAD, guns, movies, women . .ughhhh. . .I mean my fiancee.


----------



## KenpoMatt (Aug 5, 2003)

I like to scuba and have been known to jump from airplanes on ocassion. Generally, I like to read (I just bought "Seabiscuit" the book, heard it was fantastic). I love to watch DVD's, and sports on the tube (baseball and football).  I am a software developer so, I do spend a good bit of time trying to keep up with the other technical Jonses'. Backpacking, hiking, fishing.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 5, 2003)

Hobbies?  Ya'll have time for hobbies?  Work, a wife and 5 kids.  That's about all the "hobbie" I can handle.  4 of my kids are girls so I guess trying to get into the bathroom would qualify as my hobby.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Hobbies?  Ya'll have time for hobbies?  Work, a wife and 5 kids.  That's about all the "hobbie" I can handle.  4 of my kids are girls so I guess trying to get into the bathroom would qualify as my hobby. *



It's called. "Mass Attack!"


----------



## brianhunter (Aug 5, 2003)

I sculpt wargames miniatures, play warhammer and warhammer 40k, I draw and paint and catch the occasional WWE show or pay per view  Kids, kenpo, school, and work do the rest


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 5, 2003)

Reading, sci-fi, anime and fantasy. (Cosplay and prop building).  Have also done some model building.  Gardening (tomatoes, heh). CGI stuff.  Image edits and manipulations. 

Now expanding into knife making and leather work.  Sadly, unless I can hook up with an established knife maker in my area, I'll be forced to stick to 'cool looking, but not too functional' due to zoning laws. (Live in city, can't have a forge, so hardening is out)


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> *I sculpt wargames miniatures, *



YOU RULE.

I wish I could do that!  :shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *other hobbies besides the Martial Arts?
> 
> For me it's weight lifting, chess, and anything cardio vascular I can do. I like to watch the WWE, with a few other comedies here and there. :asian: *




My Hobbies,

Reading Sci-Fi and Fantasy and Technical
Riding my Motorcycle
Posting Online
Playing RPG's

Painting Miniatures (* When I get the time in the Winter  *)

I Tape StarGate to watch when I get the time also 

I have some Warhammer 40K and also AD&D and Shawodrun 25mm abd 28mm scale.

Yet, Martial Arts is what takes up most of my time.  

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Aug 7, 2003)

Rich,
What kind of Bike do you have?
I have a Yamaha '79 XS-1100 Special that I need to do some major work to by next summer if I want to put it back on the road.


----------



## brianhunter (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *
> I have some Warhammer 40K and also AD&D and Shawodrun 25mm abd 28mm scale.
> 
> :asian: *



Have you seen the new shadowrun stuff from heroclix?!?!? pretty cool, we have been playing with it at the local shop up here. In between rogue traders and all!

Brian


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 7, 2003)

Other then Kali, I play Basketball, Football, Golf, Tennis and occasionally Badminton. I've only recently started playing Pool as well. I like going to the park, having a nice time with my mates/girlfriends and son. I also like playing computer games and my latest love is Soul Calibur 2 (Great game, best fighting game ever). Ummmmmm........used to do Warhammer but my attention span is 0.......I also sometimes like to play Chess but I am really no good at it. Getting turned down by chics is probably my number 1 hobby though


----------



## OULobo (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> * I like going to the park, having a nice time with my mates/girlfriends and son.  *



Did you say SON. I thought you were like sixteen. I know there are some young parents out there, but shouldn't you learn to drive first. What do they teach you people across the pond.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh let's see.. I'm pretty diverse.. I get bored easily though so Have many interests.. 

My artwork.. sculpting, drawing, painting... 

Playing RPG games.. Elder Scrolls III.. Morrowind, Diablo II, Stronghold, and others

Reading, Sword & sorcery Fantasy, Detective forensic novels, Can't stand romance drivel, my moods vary as do my taste in books.  

watching movies.. Action, adventure, comedy.. like above. .I can't tolerate chic flicks.. Bah~!

Photography,  3D Graphic creation.. Bryce, Poser,  Manipulating in Photoshop, PhotoImpact,  etc.

Love to hike,  go off the beaten path, flea market hunting, 
I grew up sailing but haven't been in years.. I miss it.. 
I used to love to dance.. but again. haven't been in years..
Love music.. am always downloading and burning to CD to take to the Studio..

I'm not a sociable creature by nature.. but do like to get together with everyone from the studio and hang out together !  They're all a bunch of nuts like me


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Rich,
> What kind of Bike do you have?
> I have a Yamaha '79 XS-1100 Special that I need to do some major work to by next summer if I want to put it back on the road. *



I have the Honda Shadow Sabre 1100

I have a Black one


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 7, 2003)

But since we are mentioning it... 

I have a 2003 Yamaha Vstar.

We are also building me a VW Trike.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 16, 2003)

I golf, rock climb, golf, off roading, golf, wieght train and golf.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *But since we are mentioning it...
> 
> I have a 2003 Yamaha Vstar.
> ...



I just got my Kawi Ninja back. Now I just need the weather to ride it.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

It's great to see what other people do for hobbies


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 22, 2003)

I play my guitars whenever I get a free minute and I play pool a couple times a week, but I don't have time for too much else.  I weight train, too, but I see that more as maintenance than as a hobby.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *It's great to see what other people do for hobbies  *



I have a "complete photo album" of "The Queen of Pain," and a library of all her writings .My next project is a shrine  in her honor! 

Signed,

Kenpo Stalker


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 22, 2003)

Hm...my hobbies outside MA...


Color guard, Internet (duh), writing, reading, doing school work (lol...kidding...seriously), being outside on nice days, listening to music, chillin' wit mah peeps, etc...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I have a "complete photo album" of "The Queen of Pain," and a library of all her writings. *



She hasn't sent me any pictures.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I have a "complete photo album" of "The Queen of Pain," and a library of all her writings .My next project is a shrine  in her honor!
> 
> Signed,
> ...



ohhh a shrine for me?  *grinning like a kid in a candy store*  
Kenpo Stalker eh.. wow.. This is way cool~!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *She hasn't sent me any pictures. *



A picture for a fetish.. see Bar and Grill for that one  Jason


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *A picture for a fetish.. see Bar and Grill for that one  Jason  *




  Well in that case.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 22, 2003)

Pen and paper RPGs, I'm all about LotR...

*grins at Technopunk and rolls for the Rock of Tempers* You still have it in your hands, my friend...


----------



## pknox (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *...I make indie Films with "Unclean Studios" (No thats NOT Porn)*



Technopunk -

I know how you feel.  I use to work for an Internet company named "Sticky Networks."  Whole lot of explaining wherever I went.


----------



## JD_Nelson (Sep 22, 2003)

I have started refereeing football games for jr high and high school athletics.  It is challenging and quite fun.


Salute,

JD


----------



## OULobo (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Technopunk -
> 
> I know how you feel.  I use to work for an Internet company named "Sticky Networks."  Whole lot of explaining wherever I went.  *



That's better than Stinky Wetworks.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _
> *I have started refereeing football games for jr high and high school athletics.  It is challenging and quite fun.
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking as a former coach for 11 years, "Damn refs!":soapbox:

(All in jest)


----------

